# Just told today ins. won't cover any more sessions with shrink.



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

I just found out today my insurance, cut me off from going to see my shrink, because, my ibs and anxiety is life long and will not go away, and it not worse, they feel they have done all they can and now i have to go to my regular dr. to get my meds and he is not going to be happy about that as klonipin in addictive and might cut me off. so now what.i don't know what to do i loved seeing my shrink and getting things off my chest it helped alot . now i don't have anybody who is not my family or friends to uload on.this sucks big time.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Can you cut back financially on other stuff in order to keep seeing your shrink? I have to pay 100% as we have basically catastrophic insurance. It is worth it but I can only seen my therapist about once a month.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Call the shrink and see what can be arranged financially.Some of them will do reduced costs for people who need it. If yours doesn't they may be someone they can recommend who can continue the therapy (may be a therapist rather than a doctor) that does see people on a sliding scale so you can afford to keep going. Also have the shrink talk to your regular doctor to make sure that whatever medications you need they will continue to prescribe.K.


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks, we are on state insurance and have absoulutly zero money, so that is out, she is getting paper work together for me to contiue with my meds from my primary dr. so that is good'they said i was cut off because i will always be sick and not get better or worse and they don't think therapy is going to help anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There usually are services for low-income people at little or no cost to you. May not be with your doctor, but call the social services people in your county and see what can be provided.I know the University here sometimes does group counseling for people with no insurance for the cost of what the usual insurance co-pay for a session is.There may be ways to continue therapy if you feel it helps you without having to pay full price. It may take awhile to find the services, but I would check with your current shrink and your regular doctor to see if they can steer you in the right direction.K.


----------

